# Workflow from CC back to Classic...



## Brian Findlay (Jan 4, 2018)

I have a large catalog in Classic, that I want to keep as my main repository.  On the road, I would like to import using CC, then after I cull etc, and am back at home, I want to import them into Classic.  (IE they will reside on disk right alongside my other photos).  Then I want to delete them from CC but retain them in classic.

Don't see a way to accomplish this, but I have to say I am pretty confused as to what is actually happening with my pics.  Also, seems like there should be a way to directly transfer photos from one app to the other, without using the cloud. (Both apps live on my laptop, but the classic catalog and source pics is on an external HD, not with me on the road).  I live in a place where my bandwidth is capped at 300G/month for all devices, and I would like to avoid transferring up and then back down from the cloud.  Seems ridiculous to do that to move them from one app to another on the same computer.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 4, 2018)

After you have verified that they have synced into Classic, all you need to do is unsync the photos (or delete them in LRCC).

But you do have to sync via the cloud if you want to follow this workflow.


----------



## David Gibson (Jan 6, 2018)

Having just been traveling I am also facing similar quanfries and it is a bit of a journey of discovery. I do not have any bandwidth limitations so I can sync via the cloud ok. However, when I was traveling I only used jpegs as this was good enough for web and Facebook. so when synching back at home the bandwidth usage wasn't too bad. Now Iam backk home I will import the raw files for the higher rated images

One this I did notice was that, depending on which device I was doing the original import too then i have the imported photos split between my phone and ipad x2! which is a bit annoying. I will figure it out sometime I hope.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm not sure why you can sometimes get multiple instances of the same device showing up in the Folders Panel, I've seen that before and never quite figured it out. However, You could circumvent that by choosing a different destination for any downloaded images, using the Classic Preferences>Lightroom Sync tab. My folder structure in Classic uses one of its own dated folder schemes, so I have changed my preferences for downloads to be placed in the same Parent Folder and using the same dated folder scheme. Consequently any images which sync down from the cloud will appear in the same folder system as any images I import directly into LR Classic. That obviates the need for those "drives" for "Imported Photos" in the Folders Panel.


----------



## David Gibson (Jan 6, 2018)

Yes, I set that up yesterday and it is working. Just didn't get it done before I did a massive sync of files after my holiday, so I need to go and sort all those photos out. Thanks for that.


----------

